# I'm open for vacation suggestions



## BlunderWoman (Jun 27, 2014)

In a few months when the weather cools I'd like to take a vacation somewhere in the United States. I'm not so hot on long flights to foreign places since I've grown older. It can't be someplace really expensive. I'm not made of money  Any suggestions?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 28, 2014)

I guess that the answer might be different for each person, depending on where we think is a great place to visit, or spend a vacation.
One of the places that I really enjoyed was seeing the old village of Williamsburg, and the surrounding area. My daughter was stationed at Ft. Eustis, VA, and  I went to visit her.  We toured Historic Williamsburg, where everyone is dressed for the time period of the first colonists, and you can visit the shops that are actually still there from the 1700's. 
We also went to the Jamestown Colony, and you can see where the first houses were built, where the ships landed, and a beautiful old church that is actually still standing.
 We got pretty little green handblown glass vases from an outdoor glass-blowing shop that uses the same techniques as was used in colonial times.
One night we went on a "Ghostwalk" through town, and saw the old buildings that were supposed to be haunted,  and some of them still have the cannonballs from the Revolutionary War lodged in the ancient bricks. 
It was just an awesome feeling to walk through history, and know I was standing where our America was beginning. 
I would recommend this for anyone who is interested in American History.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2014)

A cruise ship vacation sounds good to me ... no driving (or flying).  I'm thinking about doing that at the end of the year.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you. I've thought about the Grand Canyon. I'm not sure if I'm in shape enough to do all that walking & hiking if there is a lot of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2014)

The Oregon Coast is nice if you like the ocean, and fishing on the big boats, etc.  The water's too cold to swim, but you can have some fun riding the sand dunes on ATVs, etc.  Nice to just watch the boats on the water and the sea lions at the docks.  We were in the Newport area camping a couple of times in the past, and it was very nice.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

BlunderWoman said:


> In a few months when the weather cools I'd like to take a vacation somewhere in the United States. I'm not so hot on long flights to foreign places since I've grown older. It can't be someplace really expensive. I'm not made of money  Any suggestions?



Oh boy, I think I could come up with some things to check out  I've traveled most of the US, and on little dough.  I mean I could at least tell you some places I saw  What are some of your fave things to do?  Then lets see if we can come up with good places you can do those things Denise!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

BlunderWoman said:


> Thank you. I've thought about the Grand Canyon. I'm not sure if I'm in shape enough to do all that walking & hiking if there is a lot of it.



Yes, we need to find place where you can find things you like to do, as well as can do.  Like I wouldn't plan a vacation where I would have mainly cliff-diving to do, LOL!!:hurt:

Wait, let's team up and go to Sturgis!! Varooooooooooooom!!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok I'm not an athletic person. I'm still very overweight with back problems so a bunch of physical activity is out. I do not like HEAT which is why I'm going in the cooler months. I could fly & kind of prefer flying. If it wasn't too big of a drive I could drive. I'm thinking of November. Thanks


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

BlunderWoman said:


> Ok I'm not an athletic person. I'm still very overweight with back problems so a bunch of physical activity is out. I do not like HEAT which is why I'm going in the cooler months. I could fly & kind of prefer flying. If it wasn't too big of a drive I could drive. I'm thinking of November. Thanks



Hmmm, a snow-bird deal is what you might like.  Winter months down South can be nice, like Arizona, New Mexico.  Do you like to take photos?  I love to do that and what a lot to see and take photos of down there.  The trick will be finding affordable, and I don't know, what do the rest of you think about some sort of a "package" deal, or even a tour time deal??  Then BW would have some folks to spend time with if she wanted.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 28, 2014)

My choice would be to drive over to Prescott, Az then follow US 89 north, doable side trips in Az - Sedona, Flagstaff, Grand Canyon, dinosaur tracks - in Utah, Zions, Bryce, Bear Lake, in E Id, Tetons, NE Wy, Yellowstone, Mt. Great Falls, Glacier then west on I95 to I25 and back home south stopping at Mt Rushmore (just avoid Stugis if in Aug) west on I80 south on I35 to Will Rogers museum in Ok back home to Tx. Get yourself a NP pass and a pup tent, sleeping bags Coleman stove, cooler and needed other camping gear (tents can't be used in Yellowstone or Glacier bears have anger issues with them}    Major cost is gas/food.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

That's true, California is lovely in those months, and especially if you are like me and want to avoid the cities, you can find some neat places.  Up around, or more North is gorgeous, around the Redwoods.  I know the further North though, the more likely you'll get worse weather


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

well I've been to New Mexico , Arizona, and California. I'd like to try someplace new like someplace in the east coast or Oregon or I'm not sure really


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

BlunderWoman said:


> well I've been to New Mexico , Arizona, and California. I'd like to try someplace new like someplace in the east coast or Oregon or I'm not sure really



I live in Oregon, know most of the State, November is not going to be good weather for outdoor things.  We get ice, snow, lots of rain, WA State is even more rain in areas.  I'd try something at least on the coast, it is more moderate there, if you want to visit Oregon.  I would love to go to the East Coast, like Maine.  I guess I think I'll find Cabot Cove, LOL!!  Astoria, Florence for two I totally love!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

LOL I LOVE Murder She Wrote ! I did look up Cabot Cove once they said it most resembles a place called 'Castene' Maine. I probably got that wrong, at least the spelling for sure. I've never been to Maine. I wonder what it's like in October

I'm also thinking about North Carolina I heard it was pretty.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 28, 2014)

I agree with Selena, California or anywhere on the West Coast, my friend and I went to Oregon 2 years ago, landed in Portland, then east up the Columbus river, around Mt. Hood then South to Crater Lake then to the coast and headed north and back to Portland..we packed a lot into a week, Oregon is beautiful, not sure about going there in November though.  I think the best part of that trip was the small towns on the coast.

We wanted to see the Redwoods in Northern California on that trip but just could not squeeze it in.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 28, 2014)

If you go in early Sept the fall folage in Utah, Idaho, W Wyoming and Montana equals anything you will see in the NE states with less crowds and traffic. I've done both and I wasn't impressed with following the bus tours and paying higher prices for quaint (rustic) motel rooms, nor eating alot of fish, not my favorite, although the maple syrup was keen.  Besides the driving experience in RI and Mass is something I never want to do again.  We were following a major hurricane from NY making the circle back through the New England states so the weather was crappy, flooding in Cooperstown and trees down everywhere.  Rain, rain and overcast skies.  Bad experience, but not unlike living in Oregon.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

BlunderWoman said:


> LOL I LOVE Murder She Wrote ! I did look up Cabot Cove once they said it most resembles a place called 'Castene' Maine. I probably got that wrong, at least the spelling for sure. I've never been to Maine. I wonder what it's like in October
> 
> I'm also thinking about North Carolina I heard it was pretty.



I've been there, and in parts it is pretty for sure.  I know you can google places, and it will tell you all about them including average temperatures, maybe like this site:

http://www.statravel.com/usa-climate.htm


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> I agree with Selena, California or anywhere on the West Coast, my friend and I went to Oregon 2 years ago, landed in Portland, then east up the Columbus river, around Mt. Hood then South to Crater Lake then to the coast and headed north and back to Portland..we packed a lot into a week, Oregon is beautiful, not sure about going there in November though.  I think the best part of that trip was the small towns on the coast.
> 
> We wanted to see the Redwoods in Northern California on that trip but just could not squeeze it in.



The "passes" are bad in November, or can be, not unusual.  Anything that takes you toward the mountains like Hood, Baker etc. you are going to run into snow.  But the coastal cities are wonderful, I mean, that's because I love storms and rain, I have web-feet, born and raised here  Portland has everything pretty much, too big city for me anymore though, but still love to visit.  

If I could, I would go and stay along the CA coast, because I am so familiar already with the Oregon, plus, I could stand the warmer climates now that I am getting older


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

I haven't been to any of those places. I just thought they'd be covered in snow in October. I'll check it out. Thanks



Son_of_Perdition said:


> If you go in early Sept the fall folage in Utah, Idaho, W Wyoming and Montana equals anything you will see in the NE states with less crowds and traffic. I've done both and I wasn't impressed with following the bus tours and paying higher prices for quaint (rustic) motel rooms, nor eating alot of fish, not my favorite, although the maple syrup was keen.  Besides the driving experience in RI and Mass is something I never want to do again.  We were following a major hurricane from NY making the circle back through the New England states so the weather was crappy, flooding in Cooperstown and trees down everywhere.  Rain, rain and overcast skies.  Bad experience, but not unlike living in Oregon.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

Jackie I always wanted to see the redwoods too. 

NW thanks for the nifty climate link


----------



## Falcon (Jun 28, 2014)

A vacation is for relaxing and you can't do better than a cruise, be it 3,4, 7 or even longer days.

The crew pampers you and most things (especially the food) is included in the fare.

  (I know you are having a weight problem but you don't have to order EVERYTHING on the menu.)

  You can go climb a mountain or paddle the rapids ANY time, but that's no vacation IMO.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

hmmn I might like a river cruise.  I'm also now looking a train vacations. I think the train ones are very appealing, kind of pricey for some


----------

